# GM Planning Beyond the Volt



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The electric-powered vehicles under development at GM include plug-ins for GM's luxury Cadillac brand, its Opel brand in Europe and a Chevy-branded vehicle with SUV styling.

More...


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

GM has yet to mass produce the Volt or the componets necessary to assemble Volt. The one "Test" drive release to the media of the Volt was a flop and the car had to be pushed on to a tow platform. GM needs to get it together. President Clinton invited Chyrsler, Ford, and GM to make a protype high mileage vehicle. The automakers where given Fed money and access to Fed test labs and they jacked up there chance in the high mileage market. Toyota, Honda, Tesla, BYD and other independents are having to pull "Detroit" by the nose.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> GM has yet to mass produce the Volt or the componets necessary to assemble Volt. The one "Test" drive release to the media of the Volt was a flop and the car had to be pushed on to a tow platform. GM needs to get it together. President Clinton invited Chyrsler, Ford, and GM to make a protype high mileage vehicle. The automakers where given Fed money and access to Fed test labs and they jacked up there chance in the high mileage market. Toyota, Honda, Tesla, BYD and other independents are having to pull "Detroit" by the nose.


Buy GM stock today... 4.90s a share (I just readjusted my entire portfolio into it to make even more money this week than last one)?

the government will be bailing out GM/Chrysler once they merge anyway (with loans).


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Shit, you're not kidding!


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Shit, you're not kidding!


no I'm not... GM has made me a LOT of money the last 3 weeks (roughly 6 grand) all off of a 4000 dollar investment. I just shoved 9000 into GM at 4.67 today (1800 shares total now after buying a small amt at 5.69).

lol at this rate I can retire by the end of the year 

I guarantee in a week or less GM will be back in the high 6s.

I will have bought my entire custom ground up EV by next wednesday, lithium and all, all off of a 4000 dollar "risk" (making roughly 12 grand in 4 weeks). 

I love fearful bear markets!!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dammit, I never thought I'd do day trading, but if I can profit from GM's misfortune than I'll give it a try, mwuhahahaha!. I'm fed up with the mutual funds that my money was in for a while now. I agree that the stock has basically tanked where it is. Now to get my money out of that other fund.....

If this works......


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Dammit, I never thought I'd do day trading, but if I can profit from GM's misfortune than I'll give it a try, mwuhahahaha!. I'm fed up with the mutual funds that my money was in for a while now. I agree that the stock has basically tanked where it is. Now to get my money out of that other fund.....
> 
> If this works......


Lol just sell it short... like... at 6.20 which it will hit within a day or two... don't stress too much about long term profits (though GM will be 18-25 by late next year probably)


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> Lol just sell it short... like... at 6.20 which it will hit within a day or two... don't stress too much about long term profits (though GM will be 18-25 by late next year probably)


Thats the idea. Looking here it seems that you nailed it with your timing on buying. Missed it by only $0.02/share (I think), well done.

http://quote.morningstar.com/Quote/Quote.aspx?ticker=GM&TimeFrame=D1&byrefresh=yes


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Thats the idea. Looking here it seems that you nailed it with your timing on buying. Missed it by only $0.02/share, well done.
> 
> http://quote.morningstar.com/Quote/Quote.aspx?ticker=GM&TimeFrame=D1&byrefresh=yes


I can't take credit for all of it... my trading company let's me put buy limits XD

Every time I've sold slightly low ( bought at 5.21 sold at 6.40 on the day it reached 6.75 for most of the day) and bought slightly above the low for the day (ie. the day it hit 5.21 it hit 5.06 after that).

I'd say there's a 99% chance it will reach $6 before next friday (if not 7 again like 3 days ago).

That'll end my buying spree with a $12,500 dollar profit . I love just how predictive these low volume traders have been.

I knew another fall as coming about 5 days ago now... and sold accordingly.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> I can't take credit for all of it... my trading company let's me put buy limits XD


My online banking allows for similar features (set conditions for automatic buy or sell). Its probably pretty standard by now.

Ah yes, that other fall was after GM was denied money to help merge with chrysler, right?

Well, I'm in. Hope it works.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Ah yes, that other fall was after GM was denied money to help merge with chrysler, right?



They weren't denied money... they just were denied the full funding ($10 billion in cash) they were asking for

The government wants to give them $25 billion in loans though >,>

Anyway today is just speculation... (the drop) give it a few days 

GM, without a doubt, will be bailed out ... and the news will come soon that they are, not to mention when the merger nears the stock will rise even higher than it did when it was announced (it hit 7.20 for awhile).


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> They weren't denied money... they just were denied the full funding ($10 billion in cash) they were asking for
> 
> The government wants to give them $25 billion in loans though >,>
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats what I meant about the 10 billion. I know that the other 25 billion is comming and that could cause quite a spike when it is finally released. I agree 100% that GM will not be allowed to fail.

I think the extra 10 billion was refused because of fears that jobs would be lost after the merger (very likely), and since votes were on the line, that would have made it a very unpopular bailout even by todays standards LOL. Might have been other reasons as well, but thats what I heard.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

david85 said:


> Yeah, thats what I meant about the 10 billion. I know that the other 25 billion is comming and that could cause quite a spike when it is finally released. I agree 100% that GM will not be allowed to fail.
> 
> I think the extra 10 billion was refused because of fears that jobs would be lost after the merger (very likely), and since votes were on the line, that would have made it a very unpopular bailout even by todays standards LOL. Might have been other reasons as well, but thats what I heard.


Well GM is talking to Pelosi tonight... we shall see... but I think she's going to hand them a lot of money (10s of billions) if they promise to keep on at least 90% of their current workers.

GM currently employs 800,000-1million people domesticly.

Ford would be allowed to fail before GM, and Ford doesn't even look that close to failure. I presume that Ford and GM (remember GM has a 1 billion dollar tax rebate on their new volt) both will survive and GM will become the largest auto manufacturer after the merger. If they really do push through 3 plug in hybrids... they might just reach toyota level stock prices in a few years ($112/share)

But that seems fairly like a long shot... GM's engineering team and CEO are retards.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> ... GM's engineering team and CEO are retards.


LOL, agreed! Bob Lutz the putz


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

lol market's crashing today again it seems.

Good luck to us all 

Ride out the bad times and collect the dividends of further bailouts.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

well it bounced back to it's original levels. With a 40 cent gain per share.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Both Ford and GM stocks have tanked. One local north texas car dealer is giving stock with the purchase of new automobile. Really all of the auto stocks are trending down.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

TexasCotton said:


> Both Ford and GM stocks have tanked. One local north texas car dealer is giving stock with the purchase of new automobile. Really all of the auto stocks are trending down.


lol and just like with oil prices... I don't forsee them lasting too long at those levels.

There's two things americans always seem to buy... new cars every year and gas to drive leisurely.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

General Motors Corp GM:NYSE 
Sector: Consumer Cyclical Industry: Auto & Truck Manufacturers 
4.08







-0.72 -15.04%

lol... I forgot they were reporting earnings today... should have waited to buy... oh well... planned to keep it for over a week anyway 

*drools over that price*

Their worldwide earnings were only down 11%... when it was predicted weeks ago that it would be 35% or higher. And the stock drops? god damn fire sale  money to be made.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Technologic said:


> General Motors Corp GM:NYSE
> Sector: Consumer Cyclical Industry: Auto & Truck Manufacturers
> 4.08
> 
> ...


LOL!! Yeah we got sucked into it too....should be the easiest money I've ever made by the time it bounces back. I think we bought ours at around $4.32. There's no choice but to throw money at GM, so it will rebound.

Oil companies and car companies are all fair game right now, how cool is that!. Oil is close to $60/b and many oil company stocks have been hammered down much like GM. For that matter look at ford and toyota while you're at it. Ford's stock crapped out at the same time as GM's but it bounced back more before the end of the day. It was funny to see GM's stock try and creep up while Obama was making his speach. But since he didn't say anything spectacular, it drifted back down.

This stuff is so messed up LOL


----------



## ricksmol (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry to break into this conversation. There is one more option that GM has....bankruptcy. Chapter 11 that is.This actually makes the most sense of all. It permits them to re structure, shedding huge loads off their shoulders and start fresh as a much leaner meaner company. Not good for share holders though.Not trying to be the negative guy here, just bringing up another possibility.

Ricardo


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

ricksmol said:


> Sorry to break into this conversation. There is one more option that GM has....bankruptcy. Chapter 11 that is.This actually makes the most sense of all. It permits them to re structure, shedding huge loads off their shoulders and start fresh as a much leaner meaner company. Not good for share holders though.Not trying to be the negative guy here, just bringing up another possibility.


Yeah but that's not a possibility for a few different reasons.

Chapter 11 would cause at least 50% of their workers to be laid off (minimum).

so roughly 470,000 people would be let out into the unemployment racket during a time of "recession", which could trigger a depression. If GM filed, Ford and Chrysler (both in worse fiscal situations) would soon follow, releasing at minimum 2.7 million salaried unemployed into the work force for absorption. well people think 1.2 million more unemployed since august is a catastrophe... I don't think tripling it will be allowed to happen.

If GM files for bankruptcy it might lead the country deeper into a depression. not to mention the dems/socialists in congress won't let it happen.

I'm pretty sure that in some way or another the american autoindustry will be socialized soon. If there's one thing democrats do, it's socialize and throw money at problems (especially when jobs are at stake)

Ford is in worse shape, their losses per share were proportionately much higher than GMs, they've lost their billionaire investor who recently sold his 6% stake in ford at a huge loss, etc.

If Pelosi/Reid get their socialist 2nd bailout package through... GM/Ford/Chrysler will have at least $25 billion injected into them.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

We'll find out soon enough!


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

After the EV-1 and this crap there trying to pull with the volt , G.M needs to be smacked around . Bob Lutz is a a$$ after all of this crap . People on this sit can make cars that can go faster and longer then the volt with less money , and they can't do better then the volt for half of budget of that peice of crap camaro .


----------



## Topguner2 (Sep 5, 2008)

GM shares plunge after analyst sees them hitting zero - Yahoo! News
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20081110/bs_afp/stocksusautocompanygm


Ouch!


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

Topguner2 said:


> GM shares plunge after analyst sees them hitting zero - Yahoo! News
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20081110/bs_afp/stocksusautocompanygm
> 
> 
> Ouch!


lol I sold at 9:30 and 30 seconds *sighs*

400 dollar loss but way better than the other option...


----------

